# meets/rallies



## 99811 (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Everyone........

Having just joined you, I would like to think about joining a meet/rally, I am all alone, and wondered if there is a meet somewhere in the South West (ish) this weekend, I have (nearly) completed my own self build van, and was hoping to meet up.

I am interested in "full timing" at some stage in the future in a bigger van, but at the moment still learning.........

Anyone got any ideas?
Is there a calender on the site, that shows meets/rallys coming up? or can't I find it?

I also apologise if I haven't done thsi right!!!!!

cheers


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Welcome to MHF!

The rally/meets calendar is on the homepage; just scroll down.

Dave


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi DW. Welcome to MotorhomeFacts, and thanks for subscribing 

At the moment, we only have two events planned in the near future 'down your way':

A :: RALLY :: at Butlines in Minehead and a :: MEET :: at Pewsey in Wiltshire.

We have a Regional Rally Coordinator in your area - :: Catherine and Steve :: that you could PM to have a local contact.

Once again, welcome.

Gerald


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi DW

Welcome _I am interested in "full timing" at some stage in the future in a bigger van, but at the moment still learning......... _ lots of fulltimers are members of MHF, us included. Went fulltime Dec 2006 and love it

stew


----------

